# Improved pintos



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

After my disaster last year with squash bugs that actually got more of the squash than I did, I decided to break their cycle and plant all of my raised beds in improved pinto beans. Not only can you eat these as string beans but those you miss when picking you can eat as shells. Or you can just let them all turn to shells by picking them as the pod turns yellow. There is nothing like fresh pinto beans.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree Tim. I only had 1 row about 30' long of improved pintos last year and I was able to can several jars of them, plus what we ate off of fresh. I shell them out to cook. Pan of cornbread with some butter along with a big pot of pinto beans with ham or bacon in them. Mmmmm Mmmmm good.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I have been thinking about growing pinto beans. It may be something that I will have to try. I didn't know you could eat them like string beans though!! That is cool!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I love fresh Pintos like Tim and Chris ! I planted 1 row of improved pintos but ,noticed that the seed is smaller than regular grocery store pinto seed so I went to WalMart and bought a 2pound bag of Casserole beans and will plant more rows tomorrow as they must do well because they are a commercial grown bean. I want to can a lot of beans this year as they really have a fantastic taste . They are my favorite eating beans,nice wide beans like the Italian beans that are so popular and with some shelled beans just add to the flavor mix when cooked above like Chris fixes them soooo yummy !! Oh and I have added 1/2 chicken stock to cook them in and also added some new potatoes from the garden ... add that hot cornbread and you wont want anything else !!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

When I can mine, I usually can some plain with a piece of salt pork in the bottom of the jar. I also can some with a couple jalapeno peppers in the jar and a also do a batch with some chili seasonings and some sliced smoked sausage in the jar. Whenever you put meat in your jars of beans or peas you always have to process accordingly. 90 minutes for meat.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yawl be ruinin sum good beans with those dead things in them :rofl

LOVE green pintos here -which is what the locals call them if they haven't been dried.
We used to can 100 quarts every year (without dead things  when the kids were home).
I freeze them fresh with no blanching now and just dump a bag in the crock pot. YUM. Nuttin like it 
Going to expand our planting this year since it is hard to go back to dry beans after eating the fresh ones!

Linda-commercial beans are usually a hybrid. 
You won't normally get the bean you planted when you grow the seed 
Let us know how it goes! 
Good luck fooling the squash bugs Tim. A very hard job to do.
Lee


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

You think so Lee ? Dang ........ and I was thinking the Improved Pintos were the hybrids  Well,they are planted so I will see how they do and just not save seed as I am going to all Heirloom seed .

SOooo what else can I just put into the freezer without blanching ???  I only started washing and drained the greens and putting in the freezer without blanching this past Fall and they are work great ,they break up easy frozen and I just take out what I need to use .

I buy the bacon pieces and chop it up and cook the whole package,drain and place in a big bag and take out crumbled bacon whenever I need it . I have froze corn in their shucks and it did well also and I then microwave corn in the shucks to cook or place on the grill. and so now you are freezing the beans without blanching ? How long will they last without a whang or odd taste doing them that way ?


----------



## Doyalyne (Mar 8, 2020)

Please please...where can I get the Improved Pintos? When I was younger my grandparents planted these. I want to plant them now & can not find the seeds. My grandmother has been gone 15 years & my Popa has been gone 4 years. Please can someone help me?


----------

